# ChemOne Letro



## bigbenj (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone ever try it, and what were your results?

I just received mine in the mail today and took the first dose. I know letro is not 100% guaranteed(just like almost anything), but I figured it was worth giving it a shot


----------



## big_mack (Oct 17, 2011)

bump


----------



## big_mack (Oct 17, 2011)

it work for you?

been taking for about 2 weeks as part of a gyno removal protocol but im not really feeling the sides like joint pain. getting a bit of lowered sex drive though. doing 2.5ED till the tiny pea sized lumps and tit bloat from DHEA goes away. hope chemone is legit.

i also got some chemone nolva to help the letro rebound


----------



## cottonmouth (Oct 17, 2011)

ive taken it for pubertal gyno and it is quite strong at 2.5mg ed. i had zero sex drive and all of my joints hurt horribly after a while, and i was extremely dry the whole time. 

there g2g

ive used many of their products, letro, clen, nolva, clomid, anastrozole, and exemestane. and i believe all to be dose correctly.


----------



## big_mack (Oct 19, 2011)

cottonmouth said:


> ive taken it for pubertal gyno and it is quite strong at 2.5mg ed. i had zero sex drive and all of my joints hurt horribly after a while, and i was extremely dry the whole time.
> 
> there g2g
> 
> ive used many of their products, letro, clen, nolva, clomid, anastrozole, and exemestane. and i believe all to be dose correctly.


cool, my pecs appreciate the post
ill report back on progress eventually...


----------



## big_mack (Oct 22, 2011)

cottonmouth said:


> ive taken it for pubertal gyno and it is quite strong at 2.5mg ed. i had zero sex drive and all of my joints hurt horribly after a while, and i was extremely dry the whole time.
> 
> there g2g
> 
> ive used many of their products, letro, clen, nolva, clomid, anastrozole, and exemestane. and i believe all to be dose correctly.



how did u taper off the letro? i was thinking of going down .5mg per week for 5 weeks. do you think i would need a SERM to pct the letro?


----------

